

Google and Austin are hosting a shindig. Could Austin be getting Google Fiber? - the_watcher
http://gigaom.com/2013/04/05/google-and-the-city-of-austin-are-hosting-a-shindig-could-austin-be-getting-a-gigabit-network/

======
zwegner
Grande has been pretty decent as a local ISP in my experience, though they're
not available everywhere. But this should be much faster and better, and
anything to chip away at TWC and AT&T is nice.

~~~
zampano
We just switched to Grande from TWC for our home internet and couldn't be
happier for the service they provide at a fraction of the cost of our
previous, slower TWC plan. That said, I think it will be hard to stay on
Grande if Google Fiber really gets rolled out here.

------
krapp
I wish I could afford to take a CS course at UT and get plugged into the
culture there. Working in Austin would be amazing... and probably much more
feasible (since it's a two hour-ish drive) than California.

------
the_watcher
Really hoping for Google Fiber here in Austin

~~~
uncoder0
Our whole office went crazy with excitement when we saw this article. I really
hope it is fiber. I can't wait to get out from under I current ISPs.

------
juddlyon
This would be incredible, please happen!

